# cairns blue tongue



## cairnscarpets (Apr 20, 2010)

hi dose anyone here know if we get blue tongue's in cairns as a friend found a large one in bayview, and where not sure if it's an escaped one or wild, and no it's not a pink tounge definitlely a bluey. it doesn't have the eye stripe of the common eastern form. i just thought we didn't get them in the rainforest areas, thought they would be more in the tableland area.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 20, 2010)

I've seen a dead one (run over) in Brinsmead before - doesn't mean it was a wild one however. But it is highly likely they do occur in Cairns.


----------



## cairnscarpets (Apr 20, 2010)

if anyone has got any pic of bluey's from nort qld that may help


----------



## TheLizardKing (Apr 21, 2010)

would also like to no if they live up round there. As i am moving up there and want to no if its to hot and humid to keep my guys up there ?


----------



## bluereptile (Apr 21, 2010)

i thought northern blue toungues would be up around carins but thats just my thoughts


----------



## gunny (Apr 21, 2010)

I havent seen any round Cairns but the first pic is from one near Laura and the next 2 are from Coen. Id say you'd see them around Mareeba.


----------



## TheLizardKing (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess they would just burrow if they got to hot.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 22, 2010)

If you cross a northern(intermedia ssp.) witha T. scincoides scincoides you generally end up with an animal that looks like the one in Gunny's pics.
Dare I say the word...Intergrade?


----------



## cairnscarpets (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the pic's, the head looks the same but the markings are way different.


----------



## book (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't know exactly what regions Eastern and Northerns are found and where the cross over but I would think wild Blue Tongues could well be found living around Cairns.
The markings on Eastern vary a lot region to region. I have Eastern without (or very pale) eye band which I believe originate from around Brisbane. 
I imagine Northerns also have a number of regional variations without being 'intergrades' 
I have Northerns very much like the ones in gunny's photos (some even have eye bands). The breeder I got them from is most indignant at the suggestion they might not be pure Northerns. They do have a different pattern to the head scales so that might be the only way to tell.
Northern in photos.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 23, 2010)

The first one is a juvenile from Cairns (Brisnmead) and the second one is from just south of Ingham.


----------



## scorps (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I have been told there hear, but I am yet to see one but I guess there around we do alot of herping and the closest animal we find is pink tongues.


----------



## jele69 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah we've seen them up here in cairns, up around stoney creek on the walking tracks. They're hidden in leaf litter most of the time


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 23, 2010)

jele69 said:


> Yeah we've seen them up here in cairns, up around stoney creek on the walking tracks. They're hidden in leaf litter most of the time




You mean you have seen them in the rainforest at Stoney Creek?


----------



## cactus2u (Apr 24, 2010)

Not seen any in Cairns yet came across this lil podge in Speewah


----------



## cairnscarpets (Apr 27, 2010)

*cairns bluey*

here is the pic's of the bluey found at bayviey, sorry for the delay but i have been away for a week.

cheers Rhys...


----------

